# Starting point for Espresso



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi guys,

Been reading a lot of similar posts on the forum from varying dates and the further I go down the rabbit hole the more I get overwhelmed!

I got myself an Aergrind over Christmas with the view to then get an espresso machine for home. I'll still be using the filter to try different roasters, but want to start on the journey of perfecting my espresso and milk drinks (flat white mainly).

I've enjoyed the fine-tuning and methodical process that is required with a V60, so I'm looking forward to doing the same with a machine.

£300 is my max and I've seen that it often comes back to the following;

- new machines - Sage DTP or Bambino

- pre-owned machines - Gaggia classics or la pavoni

Struggling to see the major differences between the 2 sage models and the pre-owned route looks like a bit of a mind field?

Anything else I should consider?


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

There are manual options that are within your budget, give great espresso, and will teach a great deal along the way: the Robot and the Flair are two examples.


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

Slowpress said:


> There are manual options that are within your budget, give great espresso, and will teach a great deal along the way: the Robot and the Flair are two examples.


 Thanks Slowpress.

I've looked at these also but I'd then need something for steaming milk. They don't seem as ideal for multiple cups either!


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Can only speak from my own (limited) experience but £300 should get you a decent used pre-2015 Classic and leave enough for a full service kit, Silvia wand upgrade and basic essentials like tamper, mat, scales and milk jug. You may even get a PID kit in under that budget. I was very lucky to bag my Classic for £40 but it needed more than twice that much in parts and a fair amount of work to get it up to spec. Not a big deal as I'd anticipated spending around that much anyway.

Also, completely stripping the machine, then rebuilding it and installing the PID taught me lots about how it's put together. Knowing now that pretty much everything in it is easily fixable or, worst case, replaceable for not too silly money definitely boosted my confidence in using it. That, and there's stacks of advice and some seriously experienced people on here who'll chip in if you get stuck on something.

Best of luck whichever way way you go


----------



## kken2007 (Nov 25, 2017)

I think for a budget of £300, Sage Bambino is the best choice. Unless, the budget can be stretched to £500 to get a Rancilio Silvia.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I think buying second hand is the best bet for your budget. You can get a decent Pavoni for £150 and if you decide to move on in the future you won't lose anything.

I have an Aergrind and you may get tired of using it for espresso and it probably won't give the best results. With your budget I would get a used Pavoni or if you prefer a Gaggia Classic and a second hand commercial grinder like Mazzer SJ.


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks guys, appreciate the advice.

Got a lot of browsing time on my hands so making the most of weighing up the options. 
The Gaggia classic and Pav route has certainly appealed, but didn't know if that would be taking on too much too soon... e.g. upgrading the machine as well as my own skill.


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

Would you say the Aergrind isn't consistent enough for espresso? Or is it to do with how fine it can go?

I do appreciate the manual aspect may take its toll at some point.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

djam said:


> Would you say the Aergrind isn't consistent enough for espresso? Or is it to do with how fine it can go?
> 
> I do appreciate the manual aspect may take its toll at some point.


 You can definitely get away with using it for a while, I just think you'll get better results with an commercial machine.

I started off with a Pavoni, it is a steep learning curve but after a few weeks you'll get the hang of it and be able to make some great shots. The only thing I would say is if you want to make multiple drinks at a time the Pavoni's aren't great as they overheat especially the pre millennium ones.


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

edit


----------

